# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Lining weatherboard shed

## scotty03

Hi all,  
I'm looking to line the inside of my weatherboard garage with plywood to keep the dust out and to have better wall space for hanging tools etc.  
The current shed is weatherboards nailed straight to the frame. I know sarking would normally go up before the weatherboards, but it would be far too much effort to pull the boards off to do that. Would it work to just nail sarking to the inside frames and put the plywood on top of that? Or am I causing trouble for myself?  
Cheers

----------


## David.Elliott

While not ideal, I too have done just what you are suggesting. It works well enough, in my case the biggest benefit has been reduction in draughts and damp. Less so with the actual insulation effect of the sarking. 
I cannot see a downside, however others more qualified could well correct me.

----------


## scotty03

Thanks David, good to know. I'm not so worried about warmth, it's more to stop the draughts and dust and tidy things up.

----------

